# Need Recommendations:Holster For CZ 75B



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

Anyone care to make a suggestion for a paddle or belt holster that would fit a 9mm CZ 75B. A thumb lock would be nice. Thanks.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Galco makes the Combat Master for the CZ75B, a pancake-style belt holster for strongside carry. I have one that I've used with my wife's CZ75B. Works great. The molding retains the pistol fine, and it's faster to draw without a thumb break.

www.usgalco.com

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks Mike. I was looking at that one and it may well be the one. I've noticed on some websites that they make holsters that fit both the CZ 75B and Beretta 92/96. Would that mean anything Galco has that fits a Beretta 92/96 will also fit a CZ 75B? By the way, I have a Galco paddle thumb break holster for my .45 Dan Wesson Commander Classic Bobtail and I love it. But I don't feel like I necessarily need a thumb break, although I have a slight preference for one.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

bambam said:


> Thanks Mike. I was looking at that one and it may well be the one. I've noticed on some websites that they make holsters that fit both the CZ 75B and Beretta 92/96. Would that mean anything Galco has that fits a Beretta 92/96 will also fit a CZ 75B?


No. The only Galco-approved crossfit between those two guns is the Royal Guard IWB, which isn't a heavily-molded holster. The Yaqui and Jak Slide designs are more generic, and fit a multitude of guns.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I like the CQC-I by Uncle Lou Alessi. I use a lot of Alessi holsters and I have yet to have a problem. I have to fair to Mike and say I have never used a Galco holster therefore I can't say if a Galco is better than an Alessi. Regards, Richard


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Lou Alessi makes an excellent product, no doubt about it. It's really a different market niche than Galco's, though. Galco mainly makes regular-production holsters, trying to fill a very wide variety of needs, and sells them through hundreds of gun dealers. Alessi is more of a semi-custom product (though it wasn't always so).

I will stack Galco's higher-end products (Royal Guard, Royal Deluxe, Exotic Concealables, etc.) against any custom maker, however.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Mike, I will try the top of the line Galco for the next holster I buy. I am also want to try a Matt Del Fatti holster. Regards, Richard


----------

